# Redneck Tank Top



## PoliticalChic (Jul 5, 2009)

*True  Redneck Tank Top!!!! *

This  was taken in front of the Gardendale,  
Alabama  Wal-Mart, where the young lady 
was shopping at the flea market. 

Look at it  closely.       








I ask you... Who stands and looks at a  pair of men's briefs and says hummmm...I can  make me a nice  summer top from these!!   On the other hand...$6 for a three pack is a good price!!   

But  what if they weren't bought new?  That's redneck recycling at its  best. 
Don't throw out yer feller's drawers when the skidmarks don't wash out no more. 
Just cut the crotch out and wear 'em.   

How very Green!    Al Gore would be  proud.


----------



## driveby (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

She begged me for a reminder of our last night together---how could I refuse ?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2009)

duckie...those dont look xx small to me?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> duckie...those dont look xx small to me?



it's a bad angle


----------



## random3434 (Jul 5, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> *True  Redneck Tank Top!!!! *
> 
> This  was taken in front of the Gardendale,
> Alabama  Wal-Mart, where the young lady
> ...



Are you sure she's not at a Nascar Race in Kentucky?


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 5, 2009)

I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.



You outta see the front


----------



## random3434 (Jul 5, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.



Then seriously, you've never been to Kentucky..............


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.
> ...



No, I haven't. But seriously EZ, you are telling me that someone would leave home wearing something like that? I live in South Carolina and even I have never ever seen anything like that except on a dare.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.
> ...


 
I am from the NE, and they wear shit like that here. 

bad cloths, its not just for rednecks anymore

People seem to be generally stupid, blind and classless these days


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 5, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.



maybe not in va, nc, sc....but honey hush you hit miss/ala/tn....its like pointy head country...

<----has now managed to piss a good amount of people off.....


----------



## random3434 (Jul 5, 2009)

jgbkab said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...




The scary thing is, yes. Go hang out at a Wal-Mart anywhere from Indiana and south of here, and you will be amazed at what you will see! 

I think her top is original and like PC said, cost efficient!


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 5, 2009)

But modified underwear? Maybe that was after the NOLA levee breaks or some kind of natural disaster.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > jgbkab said:
> ...



Oh my---lets all get out our designer labels, shall we ?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Hey, I was THRILLED today because I bought a bunch of cute t-shirts in different colors today at Sears for $2.99 each. Hell, at Goodwill the shirts are $3.99!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


 

I do not necessarilly wear designer labels, but I would not wear a pair of mens hanes on my boobs 

I will give the woman credit for being a little creative though LOL


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


 

Oh man I love thrift stores. I get so many cool things at thrift stores> Everyday people compliment my cloths, and I do not hesitate to tell them where I buy a lot of my cloths. But no underwear please LOL


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 5, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.
> ...


Or Southern California....My daughter called me when she was there when she was fourteen....."Mom, it's really strange here they wear toilet seats around their necks to school!"


----------



## Toro (Jul 5, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> *True  Redneck Tank Top!!!! *
> 
> This  was taken in front of the Gardendale,
> Alabama  Wal-Mart, where the young lady
> ...



Kind of reminds me of the counterfeiter 15-20 years ago who tried to make fake 
$20 bills by cutting off the corners of the $20 bill and taping them to the $1 bill.  The judge said he'd never met a stupider offender in his life.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

PixieStix said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



got some old silk boxers that would look great on ya !


----------



## sitarro (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks more like the type of "modern" fashion you would find on the streets of New York City, or on the BET awards show.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Looks more like the type of "modern" fashion you would find on the streets of New York City.



Give it a few weeks-----they always copy us ya know ~


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> jgbkab said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to believe that this was anything other than a joke. No way someone would actually leave the house with those on other than either on a dare or they were blind.
> ...


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 5, 2009)

sitarro said:


> *Looks more like the type of "modern" fashion you would find on the streets of New York City*, or on the BET awards show.




'Scuse me.... No woman in the metro area would be caught dead in that!


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




Now you're talking!


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...



NOT YOU------you get my old jock strap


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



How do you fit 2 Boobs into one cup? LOL


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 5, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




Oh... You'd like THAT, wouldn't you?


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...



getting the picture now are we ??? LOL


----------



## DamnYankee (Jul 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> ...




I'm sure he had not intention of them fitting....


----------

